# Outboard motor prices



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm looking at a Tohatsu 15hp outboard. It's running around $3k. My question is are these prices up from pre pandemic or has this been the norm?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I don't know for sure, but I suspect there was an increase, or increases from pre pandemic prices. I do know that boats and boat trailers cost more now. Supply and demand at work, from raw materials straight through to finished product. Demand for boats has grown exponentially during the pandemic.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks. I suspect they're not coming down anytime soon and so will probably pull the trigger early next year.

Looking to upgrade my inflatable.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Check up on lead times. During the peak of the pandemic everything was on backorder. The wait time on Yamaha outboards was around 1 year and Suzuki was 6 mos. But it has been a while now, so maybe that situation is back to normal, or at least better than it was.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Monocot Master said:


> Check up on lead times. During the peak of the pandemic everything was on backorder. The wait time on Yamaha outboards was around 1 year and Suzuki was 6 mos. But it has been a while now, so maybe that situation is back to normal, or at least better than it was.


That's a good thought, thanks. Probably going for 15 or 20hp with 15" shaft. Some were available but it's been awhile since I looked.


----------

